# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  The main issue with this configuration

## haoxiuyun

The main issue with this configuration is it is that two of the strikers tend to remain forward, despite the instruction to "come back to defence' which basically forces you to play with four middlefielders except if you add an individual striker back.

Although it's not an extremely destructive formation for pressing some, new players might prefer the 4-2-3-1 formation to close out a game and the 4-4-2 when they're chasing the game.

It's an extremely attacking arrangement due to the fact that you have a triangle composed of two strikers along with the CAM which is ideal for quick link-up play. The most notable thing is that the 4-1-2-1-2 is popular with players who play tiki-taka narrow and through the middle.


While the formation does not include any wingers. However but you can always bring your right-back and left-back forward to provide the width needed when attacking.

It is extremely useful when attacking from the central zones, as it creates an over-load in the midfield with two central midfielders getting forward in the attacking direction to outnumber your opponent.

The 4-3-3 is a form of football that some players prefer not utilize, as striker may be isolated. For those who prefer a more slow and moving style of play or who generally like possession games, the formation could be their first choice of setup. If you want to enjoy cheaper and more comprehensive FIFA 23 Coins purchase service, please visit mmoexp./Fut-23/Coins.html

----------

